# STX 46 wiring problem-Please Help!



## STX 46 JD (Apr 18, 2010)

I used a jumper wire to figure out how to splice and disable the seat sensor. I found the right wires to splice together...it started without me sitting on the seat or engaging the parking brake. So I spliced them together and I get nothing....it won't turn over or make a single noise when I turn the key. Does anybody know what could have fried? Was it a mistake to plug the parking brake plug back in after I spliced? Because I believe it was unplugged when I started it with the jumper wire. I don't see any fuses on this tractor. I can get it to turn over if I touch the starter relay (ignition coil) with a screwdriver.


----------

